# Is your dog on the food the breeder had them on?



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm just curious to know how many of us ended up changing our pup's food once we settled them in. Lexi came home from the breeder at 8 weeks on Iams Large Breed puppy dry. We ended up on Chicken Soup for Large breed puppy dry and Iams puppy wet. Our reason for the switch was she suddenly hated the Iams and would not touch it, she loves the Chicken Soup and is doing great on it. Anybody else switch from what the breeder had them on? I felt a little guilty at first switching, LOL, it took me awhile to realize this was OUR dog and we could do what we wanted!

Beth


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My puppy was eating (adult) kKbbles and Bits so you can imagine that that was changed _immediately_ and now we're switching her again to a half kibble half raw diet.

Oh, she eats Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I stuck with the brand the breeder used till she said it was causing problems in her dogs.I went to ProPlan now I am on Fromm.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we got our puppy at 9 weeks old. our dog was being fed some kind of Purina. i switched him to Natural Balance. he ate the Natural Balance for awhile. then he stopped eating it. then i switched to Wellness Super 5 Mix. my Grey Hound and my Shep love the Super 5. i add alot of things to the Super 5.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Nope, both my dogs have been switched! Cody was eating some junk that I don't even wanna name, he is from a BYB.. at the moment he is eating TOTW Pacific Stream and doign well on it.
Brandie's breeder had her on Solid Gold Wolfcub which is an excellent food, but I switched her to "Laughing Dog" which I buy from a local distributor and she is doing awesome on it! It was just easier for me to get this food and also supposedly it is even better than Solid Gold.
Trying to feed only best for my four-legged kids!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope. All my guys go right to raw when they get here.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yup. My breeder insists on raw. I had in the past fed kibble for a while, and am now on all raw. HUGE improvements with raw!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes my breeder was using Pro Plan but after a few years Brady wouldn't eat it and caused problems, I have him on Natural Balance he is doing great


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Changed Falkor over to Raw from Canidae.

And with all the issues that the changes in the Canidae formula brought about, I'm glad I did. 

If I were feeding kibble, I'd be feeding Orijen.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't remember what Nike was being fed, but I switched her right to raw when I brought her home. Alexis and Vala have never eaten anything but raw. Of course I am their breeder.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, 50% TOTW/50% Raw


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto was on Canidae at the breeder - I even switched my older cast iron stomach girl to Canidae so there wouldn't be any food fights.

Then they changed the formula, my breeder started having problems with cow patties and dull coats. So she recommended switching to Fromm. I wasn't having any problems, pup was a bit loose but not bad but the older girl just didn't seem to like Canidae anymore. So I switched them to Fromm. 

I alternate them between Fromm Chicken a la Veg and Duck & Sweet Potato becuase the older girl gets bored.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, the **** breeder keeps changing foods. 

Actually, Arwen's breeder I cannot contact. Rush's breeder uses Bill-Jac and Bambi.

And I am the breeder of the rest of them. I had the first lot on Nutro, the second lot on Canidae, now I am doing Canidae, Diamond, and Raw chicken and veggies.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: selzerNo, the **** breeder keeps changing foods.


LOL, same here, lol.

Everyone's back on raw for now, with occasional TOTW in a pinch.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly came home on ProPlan and is currently on Sold Gold Wolfking and doing well.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Have no idea what Rocky was on, not sure I want to either. He has been through so many food with his allergies and being picky. I currently have him on the Authority Havest Baked Lamb and Rice and he is doing well.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

When I got Amara at 7 weeks old, she was eating Royal Canin, I switched her to raw at 6 months old. Dutch has always been fed raw as far as I know.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

At 12wks she was on Pedigree Puppy from the breeder. We switched to Blue Buff LBP and then went to BBuff Adult sweet potato and fish.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx was fed Nutro Natural choice lg breed pup(breeder recommended this before the nutro changes) til 6 mos. Raw and TOTW salmon for now.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The breeder had chrono on proplan and now he's on orijen and raw.


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

The breeder fed Canidae...I quickly changed both dogs to TWO. When THAT went south, I found Orijen. The 6 Fish is wonderful for both dogs. Cass doesn't get a yeast infection, as she did on Canidae, and Max's coat is wonderful. Their breeder recommends Fromm...I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Luther's breeder fed ProPlan, BilJac and occasional raw. We found him not too enamored with BilJac and switched to Canidae. He did great until the formula change - did Wellness for a while with some improvement and now on Orijen and raw doing terrific.


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

Nope, I switched Chaos the day we brought him home (about 9 weeks old). He was on Chicken Soup kibble; I switched him to premade raw (Nature's variety). At about 6 months old, I clued in and switched him to REAL raw, whole prey model.


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, for now.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I had him on FROMM which is what the breeder was using but it gave him very soft poo and same with the Cairns so he is on Eagle Pack Holistic Large and Giant Breed Puppy, my Cairns are on Eagle Pack Holistic Duck & Oatmeal. I make my own type of wet food and add it to their kibble, if I do not have any I made I add some Merrick wet food.

Originally Cairns were on Canidae from breeder but they changed formulas.

I would love to switch to raw but I am worried I wouldn't be giving them enough nutrients, etc.


----------

